# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Why Each Class is in its Tier: Pathfinder Edition (Work in Progress)

## pabelfly

_Note: This is a work-in-progress. Expect a lot of additions and edits over the coming months as we have more discussions about various Pathfinder classes and archetypes._

3.5 DnD has a fairly well-established tier-system (see here), but Pathfinder has only had informal rankings until now (see here). The board has decided it was worthwhile to compile discussions between forum-members regarding the tiers of various Pathfinder classes and archetypes. Discussions and voting choices are open and we're discussing new class/es and archetypes each week, so if you have opinions on classes that have already been discussed or want to vote, feel free to add to threads already made and join in on current and future threads.



*What are the tiers?*

The simple answer here is that tier one is the best, the home of things on the approximate problem solving scale of wizards, and tier six is the worst, land of commoners. And problem solving capacity is what's being measured here. Considering the massive range of challenges a character is liable to be presented with across the levels, how much and how often does that character's class contribute to the defeat of those challenges? This value should be considered as a rough averaging across all levels, the center of the level range somewhat more than really low and really high level characters, and across all optimization levels (considering DM restrictiveness as a plausible downward acting factor on how optimized a character is), prioritizing moderate optimization somewhat more than low or high.

A big issue with the original tier system is that, if anything, it was too specific, generating inflexible definitions for allowance into a tier which did not cover the broad spectrum of ways a class can operate. When an increase in versatility would seem to represent a decrease in tier, because tier two is supposed to be low versatility, it's obvious that we've become mired in something that'd be pointless to anyone trying to glean information from the tier system. Thus, I will be uncharacteristically word light here. The original tier system's tier descriptions are still good guidelines here, but they shouldn't be assumed to be the end all and be all for how classes get ranked.

Consistent throughout these tiers is the notion of problems and the solving thereof. For the purposes of this tier system, the problem space can be said to be inclusive of combat, social interaction, and exploration, with the heaviest emphasis placed on combat. A problem could theoretically fall outside of that space, but things inside that space are definitely problems. Another way to view the idea of problem solving is through the lens of the niche ranking system. A niche filled tends to imply the capacity to solve a type of problem, whether it's a status condition in the case of healing, or an enemy that just has too many hit points in the case of melee combat. It's not a perfect measure, both because some niches have a lot of overlap in the kinds of problems they can solve and because, again, the niches aren't necessarily all inclusive, but they can act as a good tool for class evaluation.

*Tier one:* Incredibly good at solving nearly all problems. This is the realm of Cerics, Druids, and Wizards, classes that open up with strong combat spells backed up by utility, and then get massively stronger from there. If you're not keeping up with that core trio of tier one casters, then you probably don't belong here.

*Tier two:* We're just a step below tier one here, in the land of classes around the Sorcerer, Oracle or Chained Summoner level of power. Generally speaking, this means relaxing one of the two tier one assumptions, either getting us to very good at solving nearly all problems, or incredibly good at solving most problems. But, as will continue to be the case as these tiers go on, there aren't necessarily these two simple categories for this tier. You gotta lose something compared to the tier one casters, but what you lose doesn't have to be in some really specific proportions.

*Tier three:* Again, we gotta sacrifice something compared to tier two, here taking us to around the level of a Magus, Bard or Inquisitor. The usual outcome is that you are very good at solving a couple of problems and competent at solving a few more. Of course, there are other possibilities, for example that you might instead be competent at solving nearly all problems.

*Tier four:* Here we're in Fighter, Paladin and Barbarian territory. Starting from that standard tier three position, the usual sweet spots here are very good at solving a few problems, or alright at solving many problems.

*Tier five:* We're heading close to the dregs here. Tier five is the tier of chained Monk, classes that are as bad as you can be without being an aristocrat or a commoner. Classes here are sometimes very good at solving nearly no problems, or alright at solving a few, or some other function thereof. It's weak, is the point.

*Tier six:* And here we have commoner tier. Or, the bottom is commoner. The top is approximately aristocrat. You don't necessarily have nothing in this tier, but you have close enough to it.



*The Tier List* (work in progress)*Tier 1*
Wizard - 1
Arcanist - 1.06
Druid - 1.09
Witch - 1.18
Cleric - 1.18
Shaman - 1.47 

*Tier 2*
Sorcerer - 1.59
Summoner (Chained) - 2.05
Oracle - 2.06

*Tier 3*
Magus - 2.89
Summoner (Unchained) - 2.95
Bard - 3
Hunter - 3 
Omdura - 3 
Investigator - 3.02 
Inquisitor - 3.06
Skald - 3.06
Vigilante (Caster Archetypes) - 3.11 
Rogue (Eldritch Scoundrel) - 3.16
Alchemist - 3.03 
Mesmerist - 3.23
Warpriest - 3.25
Occultist - 3.28
Spiritualist - 3.33 
Paladin - 3.46

*Tier 4*
Vigilante (Noncaster Archetypes) - 3.7
Rogue (Unchained) - 3.71
Bloodrager - 3.75
Ninja - 3.89
Slayer - 3.9
Ranger - 3.93
Shifter (Adaptive) - 3.96
Barbarian (Chained) - 3.99
Monk (Unchained) - 4.02
Brawler - 4.03
Barbarian (Unchained) - 4.03
Fighter - 4.06
Gunslinger - 4.31
Rogue (Chained) - 4.34
Antipaladin - 4.35

*Tier 5*
Samurai - 4.53
Cavalier - 4.53
Shifter - 4.76
Monk (Chained) - 4.81
Swashbuckler - 4.88
Kineticist - 4.97 
Vigilante (Brute Archetype) - 5.35

*Tier 6*
Shifter (Oozemorph) - 5.54


*In-Depth Tiering Topics*
Alchemist 
Antipaladin
Arcanist
Barbarian (Chained) and Barbarian (Unchained)
Bard
Bloodrager
Brawler
Cavalier
Cleric
Druid 
Fighter
Gunslinger
Hunter
Inquisitor
Investigator 
Kineticist 
Magus
Mesmerist
Monk (Chained) and Monk (Unchained)
Ninja
Occultist
Omdura
Oracle
Paladin
Ranger
Rogue (Chained) and Rogue (Unchained)
Samurai
Shaman
Shifter
Skald 
Slayer
Sorcerer
Spiritualist
Swashbuckler
Summoner (Chained) and Summoner (Unchained)
Vigilante
Warpriest
Witch
Wizard

----------


## pabelfly

*Tier 1*

*Spoiler: Wizard (1)*
Show

Wizard has access to many top-tier spells that give them the option to take whatever role suits the party and challenges they expect to face, be it blasting, buffing, debuffing, summoning or crowd control. If that wasn't enough, Wizard gets bonus feats to further improve spellcasting or delve into item creation, a Wizard familiar can give their Wizard some great buffs, and since they're investing in Intelligence, they'll have a lot of skill points to throw around. Wizard is definitely at the top of Tier 1.

Further discussion on the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Arcanist (1.07)*
Show

Arcanist is great for mostly the same reasons Wizard is great. You get to choose from all spells Wizard gets, so you can take up blasting, buffing, debuffing, summoning or crowd control. While you do have to prepare spells in advance, you get the advantage of getting to choose from that list as Sorcerer, which can give extra flexibility. Arcanists also get Exploits, many of which can be used in addition to spells each round, which is some great action economy. The one notable downside that Arcanist has is that it's one spell level behind Wizard, but all up, it's a great T1 class and definitely worth comparing to a Wizard.

Further discussion on the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Druid (1.09)*
Show

Druid has a lot of potent spell options, which are best used with crowd control and scouting, but they can also can take the role of melee fighter or healer as required. They also choose between having a Cleric domain, which comes with extra spells and extra spell slots, or an animal companion who has all the utility of a party member, be it helping with flanking, keeping enemies distracted, or just adding to the party damage output each round. A druid that invests resources in improving Wildshape capability and combat ability is (slightly) weaker than a Druid investing in spellcasting, but being weaker is relative when you are still more effective than most class options.

Further discussion on the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Cleric (1.18)*
Show

There's a lot of things to like about Cleric. Clerics can heal the entire party, regardless of formation, multiple times a day. They have access to a huge list of spells that support a wide variety of playstyles. However, at low levels, the areas that Cleric is best at - buffing - is something that Druid and Wizard just do better, and Wizard and Druid can fill other roles like battlefield control, summoning or direct blasting better too. However, the spellcasting ability of Clerics greatly improve and are arguably equal to Druid and Wizard at higher levels. The slight deficiency in spells at lower level are enough to argue that Cleric is slightly weaker than Druid and Wizard, although it's still an incredibly powerful class that readily earns a position in Tier 1.

Further discussion on the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Witch (1.18)*
Show

The Witch mixes parts of the Arcane and Divine spell lists. While this combined list is weaker than, say, Wizard, with less access to utility, buffing and defensive spells, its still a solid list. As a prepared spellcaster youll have plenty of utility and can change your spell list to suit the particular challenges of the day. Lastly, hexes are generally less potent than spells, but this gives you extra options when your spell list doesnt have a suitable option for a particular situation. There are a few really good hex options though, especially at higher level. While it isnt the quite the strongest T1 caster, its still earns a spot in the top tier.

Further discussion on the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Shaman (1.47)*
Show


Shaman starts off with prepared ninth-level spellcasting off of an abbreviated list of Cleric spells, along with a limited set of Witch hexes. The Cleric spell list isnt the strongest ninth-level list to start with, and a limited version of that doesnt improve matters. However, Shaman has multiple ways to add spells from different spell lists to its own, as well as improving its access to hexes, all of which adds a great deal of versatility and power to the class. Shaman spirits are good, and shaman familiars are like Wizard familiars, which are also good. And since youre needing to invest in Wisdom and have a good base Will save, youll end up with great Will saves.

All in all, the class is in the lower end of Tier 1. 

Further discussion on the class and associated archetypes can be found here

----------


## pabelfly

*Tier 2*

*Spoiler: Sorcerer (1.59)*
Show

Pathfinder gave Sorcerer a lot of upgrades. Bloodlines grant extra spells known, more abilities and bonus feats. There are plenty of races that grant extra spells as a favored class bonus. With extra feats to pick up more metamagic options, a Sorcerer can make their limited spell list stronger and more versatile.

Sorcerer has two drawbacks over a Wizard: slower spell progression and a smaller list of known spells. A Wizard can prep their spell list to deal with specific situations (presuming some preparation time), while a Sorcerer has to deal with the same situation with a comparatively limited spell list. But Sorcerers can pick their best spell option on the fly without worrying about what spells they have remaining or their upcoming challenges, and can use metamagic to make each of their spells that much more versatile. Theyre slightly less flexible than a Wizard, hence the lower tier rating, but a lack of prepared spellcasting and a limited spell list is not that much of a drawback. They might even be equal in a lot of situations.

Lastly, Razmiran Priest is an archetype that grants divine magic access and cheaper access to extra spells. Its not so powerful that it outclasses Sorcerer though, particularly since divine magic access can largely be replicated through items, Use Magic Device, and Sorcerer spells.

Further discussion on the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Summoner (Chained) (2.05)*
Show

Chained Summoner are the only class in 3.5 and Pathfinder history to receive a major nerf in the form of Summoner Unchained, and it's banned in Pathfinder Society games. It's quite the controversial class, and it's not hard to see why.

Their companion creature, the Eidolon, has the strength of a regular martial character, and has the ability to use items like wands which the animal companions of other classes cannot. The Summoner spell list is pretty expansive - they can buff, debuff, control the battlefield, have good mobility spells, and summon minions en masse (greatly slowing the game down for everyone else). About the only major spell type they didn't get was evocation blasting options. 

Although Chained Summoners are limited to 6th-level spells, somewhat impacting spell DCs, it isnt much of a handicap considering they get many spells earlier than Wizard and Sorcerer, and can be considered in some ways to be the equivalent of a ninth-level caster. Lower spell levels also make options like wands and metamagic easier and cheaper to use than equivalent Sorcerer and Wizard builds. Overall, it's a pretty OP trade to make. All up, it was hard to debate that Summoner wasn't a Tier 2 class.

Further discussion on the class and associated archetypes can be found here.


*Spoiler: Oracle (2.06)*
Show

Oracle is the spontaneous caster version of Cleric, in the same way that Sorcerer is the spontaneous version of Wizard. A lot of the same comparisons between Sorcerer and Wizard apply to Oracle versus Cleric. The main reason that Oracle gets rated slightly lower than Sorcerer is that the Sorcerer spell list is better than Oracle, particularly at lower levels.

Oracle has two drawbacks over Cleric. The first is that Oracle is one spell level behind Cleric, the same way Sorcerer is to Wizard. The second is that Oracle has a smaller list of known spells than Cleric. A cleric can prep their spell list to deal with specific situations (presuming some prep time), while Oracle has to deal with the same situation with a limited spell list. But Oracle gets to pick from their spell list on the fly without worrying about what spells they have remaining or their upcoming challenges, and can use metamagic to make each of their spells that much more versatile. Theyre less flexible than Cleric, which is another reason for the lower tier rating, but a lack of prepared spellcasting and alimited spell list is not that much of a drawback.

Oracle has their own ways to add to their spell list, similar to Sorcerers with their bloodlines. Their Mystery class feature gives extra spells outside the Cleric class list, as well as some extra abilities. You also have a mandatory curse, which typically gives you a few extra spells outside the Cleric spell list in exchange for a character debuff. 

Overall, Oracle is a definitive T2 class.

Further discussion about the class and associated archetypes can be found here.

----------


## pabelfly

*Tier 3*

*Spoiler: Magus (2.89)*
Show

The Magus has a ridiculously long spell list, and this spell list includes the ability to cast illusions, do battlefield control, debuff, teleport, dispel, use polymorph, defensive spells, and more. They have possibly the best action economy in the game, since you can attack, use spells, and have some swift-action abilities to boot, and can use all of them in the same turn. And youve got easy access to various movement-based spells that help you do full attacks each turn. All in all, Magus is a high-end Tier 3 class.

Further information about the class and their associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Summoner (Unchained) (2.95)*
Show

The Unchained Summoner is nerfed in multiple ways over the original Chained Summoner, but the nerfs make it more reasonable to play at many tables. The eidolon is weaker and no longer upstages martial characters. It has a smaller and more focused spell list thats much less prone to the abuse Chained Summoner can do, and Summon Monster is still a great spell. Overall, a definitive Tier 3 class.

Further discussion about the class and associated archetypes can be found here



*Spoiler: Bard (3.0)*
Show

Bards have quite a lot going for them. Theyre an excellent skill monkey, with a lot of skill points and Versatile Performance makes it easy for them to get very high skill checks. Inspire Courage is a nice all-round buff any party member will appreciate, especially martial builds. Bard spells include buffing, utility, healing, and some save-or-suck effects, which give you a lot of problem-solving options. Bards were one of the definitive T3 all-rounder classes of 3.5, and the move to Pathfinder hasnt fundamentally changed this.

Further discussion about the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Hunter (3.0)*
Show

Hunter is Paizos attempt to combine Druid and Ranger, and its created a pretty solid T3 class. Firstly, we have sixth-level spellcasting, drawn from both Ranger and Druid spell lists. While the Druid spell list isnt great, especially slowed by sixth-level casting, fast-progression Ranger spellcasting and extra spell slots are both really nice. Animal companions are always helpful, and you get to share bonus Teamwork feats with your animal companion, which is really helpful. Animal Focus is a nice bonus that applies to both yourself and your teammate. All in all, a straight T3 class.

Further discussion about the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Omdura (3.0)*
Show

Omdura was a class made by Paizo to promote a non-Pathfinder setting and comic, so depending on who you ask, may or may not be first-party Pathfinder. Well tier it anyway. Its something of a hybrid of Paladin and Inquisitor spells and sixth-level Cleric spells, which are two pretty decent lists to draw from, although slowed-progression Cleric spells arent the greatest. Their signature mechanic are Invocations, which have some really nice bonuses you can give yourself and the entire party. Besides that, you get a bunch of T3 abilities from Inquisitor and Paladin (or Antipaladin, if you hate yourself), which means the class can benefit from any feats or items that would specifically target those class features. All in all, a straight T3 class.

Further discussion about the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Inquisitor (3.06)*
Show

The inquisitor is yet another Pathfinder class to combine sixth-level spellcasting with melee combat, and this attempt lands solidly in the middle of Tier 3. Firstly, your spell list is based off the Cleric spell list, and while some of those spells are a level behind regular cleric, it also has a bunch of additional spells Cleric normally doesnt get. However, you are a spontaneous spellcaster and need to be much more careful in selecting your spells than a prepared 6th-level spellcaster. On the melee side, your martial ability is boosted by teamwork feats that you dont need other team members to have to use, and you have access to Bane and Judgement to boost your combat ability further. Between a high Wisdom score and good Will saves you'll have excellent will saves. Outside of combat, your skill bonuses are pretty solid to help ensure you have plenty to do out-of-combat. Overall, Inquisitor is a definitive T3 class.

Further information about the class and their associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Skald (3.06)*
Show

Skald is Pathfinders attempt to meld the Bard and Barbarian classes together. So what are the differences? Not much on a fundamental level. Spell Kenning is the Skald's standout feature, which lets a Skald poach spells, but the usefulness of this depends quite a bit on both the opponents you face and your system mastery. Inspire Rage isnt as universally useful as the Bards Inspire Courage, but there are multiple archetypes that let you trade this for other bonuses if this is a problem for the party. The Bard's Inspire Courage will likely still be better though. Otherwise, youre pretty similar to Bard  you have the same Bard spell access (including a variety of buffing, utility, healing, and some save-or-suck effects) and Versatile Performance is still great at boosting your skills. All the nice features that make Bard the definitive all-round T3 character are still largely present for Skald, earning it a near-identical rating.

Further discussion about the class and associated archetypes can be found here



*Spoiler: Vigilante (Caster Archetypes) (3.11)*
Show

Specifically, this rating is for the Avenging Beast, Cabalist, Magical Child, Warlock and Zealot Archetypes for Vigilante.

Vigilante is quite a complex class that can be built in a lot of different ways. The most powerful way to build a Vigilante is with spellcasting, and all the archetypes here gain sixth-level spellcasting, giving them a great deal of build versatility. You trade away Vigilante Specialization for access to these spell lists, which means you lose full BAB or Vigilante's version of Sneak Attack, as well as access to Avenger and Stalker-only Vigilante talents. However, that trade is what makes the caster archetypes of Vigilante so much more capable than their noncaster counterparts. Not to mention you have a decent skill list with a good amount of skill points, and a bunch of social talents to help with those skills.

Besides that, you have the Vigilante's distinguishing feature, Dual Identity. It has some complicated mechanics that allows you to play a secret identity hero character, but you probably won't use it in most campaigns, and losing the benefits of the feature or ignoring it means you can be scried just like the rest of your party members. It will probably be ignored in a typical campaign.

All up, a Vigilante built with casting in mind is a solid Tier 3 class.

Further information about the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Rogue (Eldritch Scoundrel Subtype) (3.16)*
Show

Eldritch Scoundrel Rogue swaps some rogue features, including reducing sneak attack progression, to gain Wizard spellcasting up to 6th level. Wizards have an excellent spellcasting list and this change greatly increases the Rogue's utility, and the board thought that this boosts Rogue's capabilities up to Tier 3. Unchained Eldritch Scoundrel Rogue has slightly better capabilities than Chained Eldritch Scoundrel Rogue, but both get the same spells and spell slots which is where the main part of their capability comes from. The difference between the two Eldritch Scoundrel Rogues is worth less than a quarter of a tier.

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Mesmerist (3.23)*
Show

Another sixth-level caster from Occult Adventures thats on the weaker side of T3. Being so strictly segregated from other spell lists has done it no favours. Classes with access to the spell lists of core classes like, say, Cleric or Wizard, constantly benefited from new materials being released throughout Pathfinders life, giving them extra spell options, but unfortunately Mesmerist and other Occult classes with only access to their specific spell lists received very little of that love. Still, it has some powerful Tricks that can be picked up, and can be good at crowd control, buffing and debuffing, leaving it a lower-end T3 class.

Further discussion about the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Warpriest (3.25)*
Show

The Warpriest gets the Cleric spell list and the ability to cast spells on themselves while being able to attack that turn. Its some great action economy, you have access to great buffing spells, including the ability to use short duration spells other classes would struggle with. However, the Cleric spell list isnt the strongest at lower levels, and being a sixth-level spellcaster exacerbates the issue. It earns a spot as a lower-end T3 class.

Further information about the class and their associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Occultist (3.28)*
Show

The Occultist is an extremely complex class, even by the standards of other sixth-level classes, but for all the effort required to play the class, you (only) end up with a class at the lower end of T3. Your spell list is decent, and youll get more spell slots than other 6th level classes, but your access to those spells is tightly limited by the amount of implements you have. You start with access to two schools at level 1, and while youll have access to seven schools by level 18, thats a lot of spell schools you wont have access to for most of your career. You can change which schools you have access to daily, but this just adds to the complex bookwork youre required to do for the class. Lastly, as an intelligence-based caster, youll at least have plenty of skill points to be able to contribute outside of spellcasting. Still, youre at the lower end of T3 in this class.

Further information about the class and their associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Paladin (3.46)*
Show

Throughout the life of Pathfinder, Paladin received a lot of support that ended up making Paladin quite a powerful martial class. Smite Evil is powerful against any Evil enemies, which are likely the most common enemy type in the game, especially for boss-type enemies. Paladins also come with possibly the best saves in the game, good HP, heavy armor proficiency, swift-action self-healing, and the ability to remove various conditions the party suffers. While it has a small spell list compared to other classes, and limited spell slots for most of its career, their spell list is filled with plenty of great support and self-buffing options. You definitely not going to be short of good choices for your daily spell list. Definitely earns a spot as a lower-end Tier 3 class.

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here

----------


## pabelfly

*Tier 4*

*Spoiler: Vigilante (Noncaster Archetypes) (3.7)*
Show

Specifically, this rating excludes the Avenging Beast, Cabalist, Magical Child, Warlock and Zealot Archetypes. Those gain sixth-level spellcasting and are tiered separately. 

Vigilante is quite a complex class that can be built in a lot of different ways. Vigilante Specialization allows you to either gain the Avenger specialization, for a full BAB martial experience, or the Stalker specialization, which gives you Vigilante's version of Sneak Attack, as well as access to rogue-style talents. Not to mention you have a decent skill list with a good amount of skill points, and a bunch of social talents to help with those skills. Both of these build options are roughly equal in power, and both are much weaker than the Vigilante archetypes that trades away Vigilante Specialization to gain a sixth-level casting.

Besides that, you have the Vigilante's distinguishing feature, Dual Identity. It has some complicated mechanics that allows you to play a secret identity hero character, but you probably won't use it in most campaigns, and losing the benefits of the feature or ignoring it means you can be scried just like the rest of your party members. It will probably be ignored in a typical campaign.

All up, a high T4 character.

Further information about the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Rogue (Unchained) (3.71)*
Show

Rogue has sneak attack progression, which can be good damage with another frontliner or two to help with flanking, although this doesn't apply to every enemy. You have plenty of skill points and a great skill list if you play games where you can make use of your skills. With a high dexterity score, high reflex saves and the Evasion ability, you'll do well against any attacks, spells or traps that require a reflex save.

Unchained Rogue has a bunch of little upgrades over Chained Rogue that all add up. They get to add dexterity to attack rolls and damage which boosts power at lower levels and reduces MAD. Danger sense is an upgraded version of Rogue's Trap Sense. They get to debuff enemies with sneak attacks. And Skill Mastery boosts their skill-based abilities, which ranges from weak to very good.

Rogues also have the Eldritch Scoundrel archetype, which gives Wizard spellcasting and makes Rogue much stronger. Eldritch Scoundrel is worth discussing separately and is discussed in the Tier 3 section.

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Bloodrager (3.75)*
Show

Bloodrager is a combat-oriented class that combines a Barbarians Rage powers with limited Sorcerer spellcasting. Bloodline powers grant extra abilities, change how Rage powers work, and give a limited selection of bonus feats. Bloodrager spellcasting has a small spell list and few spell slots, making it difficult to cast outside of combat. With its abilities and spells, however, Bloodrager does extremely well in combat and is an upper-T4 class.

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Ninja (3.88)*
Show

A recoat of Chained Rogue, but with the ability to turn invisible and the ability to make extra attacks with full attacks. These make Sneak Attack much easier to add to damage and make the class less reliant on other party members than vanilla Chained Rogue. You also have a great skill list and 8 + INT skill points to have plenty of skills to use out-of-combat. All up, a high-tier 4 class. A theoretical Ninja based off the Unchained Rogue might be roughly a half-tier better, getting into low Tier 3.


*Spoiler: Ranger (3.93)*
Show

Ranger is a class that does a lot of things decently but nothing really well. Favored Enemy is the exception to this, expect this feature to be treated mostly as character flavour outside of a campaign themed around a specific monster type. Aside from that, Rangers get full BAB, some bonus combat feats, 6+ INT skill points, an animal companion, and a decent utility-based spell list, although their spell list is hampered by limited spell slots for most of their career. All of this makes Ranger a decent, if not exceptional, class, and Tier 4 class material. A player looking for what might be argued is the Unchained Ranger might consider the Hunter class. In exchange for slightly lower BAB, hit points, and Favored Enemy, you get more spells, more spell slots, a much improved animal companion, and Animal Focus, which gives you your choice of bonus to a variety of stats or abilities.

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here



*Spoiler: Shifter (Adaptive Archetype) (3.96)*
Show

The Adaptive shifter archetype is a large upgrade over regular Shifter. It gains full wildshape and a mix of immediate and swift-action defensive and offensive boosts. If you absolutely insist on playing a Shifter, this archetype upgrades it from a class that struggles to fill it's role, to a narrowly-focused but respectable martial character.

Further discussion of this archetype can be found here



*Spoiler: Barbarian (Chained) (3.99)*
Show

Barbarian is a martial class that uses Rage to get stat bonuses to boost attack and damage in combat. Pathfinder introduces rage powers, which give you more options during your Rage, including Flight and Pounce at high levels. While a Chained Barbarian does well in combat, it has little to contribute to the party outside of it, with a very limited skill list and few skill points to spare. A definitive T4 class.

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Monk (Unchained) (4.02)*
Show

Monk (Unchained) keeps the flavour of original Monk but is simpler to use and raises damage output to make it an effective melee character. Unchained Monk can now access Pounce to make better use of its great movement speed while full-attacking. The ki-based abilities of Unchained Monk are improved, although their use still competes with improving their combat ability. However, a Monk is going to have to invest skill points in combat-related skills so theyll find it difficult to contribute out of combat.

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here



*Spoiler: Brawler (4.03)*
Show

The Brawler is an effective melee combatant, and its signature ability of having flexible feats gives it some versatility in combat that most martials lack. A player can use this to gain particular feat combinations to make it effective against specific enemies, encounters or in niche combat situations. Dealing with a lot of mooks? Time to take Cleave and Great Cleave. Have some aerial enemies? Pick up a ranged weapon proficiency and some archery feats. Want to push people off a bridge? Take Power Attack and Improved Bull Rush. Light armor access means they don't have to invest so heavily in DEX to reach AC benchmarks. Outside of combat, however, Brawler has limited ability to contribute to the party.

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here



*Spoiler: Slayer (4.03)*
Show

Slayer is a mix of Ranger and Rogue, giving full BAB, slowed sneak attack progression and a bunch of bonus talents. Studied Target is Slayers version of Rangers Favored Enemy, except instead of applying bonuses to a single enemy type you might not encounter again, you can apply it to any enemy you meet now or in the future, which is much more effective. Slayer talents offer a wide variety of bonuses, including access to Ranger combat feats, Rogue talents, and options to boost various skill checks, making it an effective melee character. Slayer has a solid skill list and with a good amount of skill points each level, and there are talent options that can boost many skills further. All up, Slayer is a definitive T4 class.

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Barbarian (Unchained) (4.03)*
Show

The Unchained Barbarian is slightly weaker than its Chained version, but trades this off by being easier to work with, giving direct bonuses to attack and damage rolls rather than stat boosts. If you want to ease a new player into 1e Pathfinder with a melee combat class, you could do a lot worse than Unchained Barbarian. Unchained Barbarian gets Rage powers which are slightly changed from Chained Barbarian, but nothing that really changes power or flexibility. A slight reduction in damage output doesnt really change Unchained Barbarians tiering, as it has the same out-of-combat issues Chained Barbarian has. A solid T4 class.

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Fighter (4.06)*
Show

Fighter can be an effective combatant, and has a bunch of good options with Weapon Training and Armor Training, but often has little to contribute outside of combat. There are multiple good archetypes to select from, depending on your build, but none of these archetypes are so strong they deserve separate tiering.

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Gunslinger (4.31)*
Show



The Gunslinger is a class with one specific playstyle in mind  firing guns, if you couldnt guess  and relies on enemies having low touch AC, which, rather fortunately, is rather low for most enemies. This means it can deal competent and consistent damage, although its not great, let alone spectacular, without some serious optimization. It's average in terms of skills used out-of-combat, at least in comparison to other T4 classes, and has few compelling class features at high levels, earning a low T4 rating.

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Rogue (Chained) (4.34)*
Show

Rogue has sneak attack progression, which can be good damage with another frontliner or two to help with flanking, although you have more difficulty applying this to your enemies like Unchained Rogue. With a high dexterity score, high reflex saves and the Evasion ability, you'll do well against any attacks, spells or traps that require a reflex save. You have plenty of skill points and a great skill list if you play games where you can make use of your these skills.

Compared to Unchained Rogue, Chained Rogue has to worry about removing Str requirements with build resources, be it with feats or money that Unchained Rogue gets for free, and is overall weaker and less versatile than Unchained Rogue, but can still contribute to the party.

Rogues also have the Eldritch Scoundrel archetype, which gives Wizard spellcasting and makes Rogue much stronger. Eldritch Scoundrel is worth discussing separately and is discussed in the Tier 3 section.

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Antipaladin (4.39)*
Show

Antipaladin is a recoat of Paladin, except worse in many important ways. The code of always acting Chaotic Evil is rather difficult in play, sometimes even in evil-oriented campaigns. Smite Good and Detect Good are much more niche in use than Smite Evil and Detect Evil. It doesnt get swift-action self-healing and loses the ability to heal, buff and remove debuffs. Their spell list is geared towards save-based effects, but since the Antipaladin caster level is so low, its worse than other typical debuffers, and the Antipaladin's Cruelties are often better anyway. Youve also got the issue of limited spell slots throughout much of the Antipaladins career. All of these drawbacks earn Antipaladin a spot at the bottom of Tier 4 instead of the bottom of Tier 3 like it's brother, the Paladin.

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Samurai (4.43)*
Show

A recoat of Cavalier, except that Samurai is specifically flavoured for feudal Japan, for how much or little thats worth for you and your game. It otherwise functions pretty similarly to Cavalier  mount is niche, restrictions on mount use are surprisingly common, and you have few options to solve problems out of combat. The main difference is that Samurai swaps out teamwork feats for Resolve, which is helpful in keeping a Samurai alive and relevant on the battlefield, which arguably makes it slightly more powerful than Cavalier. Still, it's on the borderline of Tier 4 and Tier 5 like the Cavalier is.

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Cavalier (4.47)*
Show

A combat class that is focused on itself into mounted combat. Unfortunately, mounted combat is narrow in scope and the class has few options to solve various in-combat scenarios (never mind outside of combat). Medium and larger characters are going to struggle to make use of Cavalier in situations where movement is limited, for example indoors and in dungeons, although smaller characters will struggle less with this. Challenge helps boost damage against major enemies, and while limited in use, is helpful regardless of combat situation, and Tactician can help spread around teamwork feats without having multiple team members having to take the feats. That said, other classes are more effective at both mounted combat and spreading teamwork feats. It's on the borderline of Tier 4 and Tier 5.

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here

----------


## pabelfly

*Tier 5*

*Spoiler: Shifter (4.76)*
Show

There are a lot of class variants that offer shapeshifting, as well as base classes like Hunter and Druid. Shifter happens to be the worst of these options. Shifters have much more limited access to forms, rather than Wildshape, and have a lot of trap aspects, making it difficult to build a Shifter well. While they have full BAB and a slightly bigger hit dice than, say, a Druid, they lose spellcasting and only a few specific aspects and forms will reasonably perform as martial characters. At higher levels, aspects you want for your build will really start to dry up, making you feel the need to multiclass for better class features rather than continue in-class. Shifter is a definitive T5 class.

The Adaptive Shifter is tiered separate in Tier 4, for being a straight upgrade of Shifter. It gains several immediate and swift-action boosts and full Wildshape. Further discussion of this archetype can be found in the Tier 4 class section.

Oozemorph Shifter is tiered separately for being a terrible downgrade of an already weak class. Few of the comments regarding base Shifter are relevant for it, and it's covered in more detail in the Tier 6 section.

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Monk (Chained) (4.81)*
Show

Chained Monk is a class whose features dont synergize well and fails to contribute to the party without a fairly high level of optimization. There are a lot of trap options so its easy to make a character even weaker than a regular Chained Monk.

Monks can move fast, but they need to stand still to use of Flurry of Blows. Their unarmed attack damage is actually the equivalent of a regular weapon, and alternate monk weapons are weaker than regular weapons. Bonuses to AC when unarmored do not make up for not wearing armor, and now they have more stats to balance compared to other martial characters. Out of combat, a Monks ki-based abilities are weak, cant be used often, and can instead be improving combat ability. Theyre also going to have to invest skill points in combat-related skills so theyll find it difficult to have skills to use out of combat.

A prospective Monk player would be best-directed towards an Unchained Monk, which is able to contribute much more easily in combat. A player wishing to optimize a Chained Monk should look at archetypes like Zen Archer and Sohei, but its still difficult to tier these separately since a decent amount of optimization ability is still needed to make these characters effective.

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Swashbuckler (4.88)*
Show

The Swashbuckler is based around light weapon attacks, and while there are a few playstyles based around this (two-weapon fighting, thrown weapons, and light weapon plus buckler) these are typically feat-intensive, and the class gets few free feats to make any of these work well. Second, Swashbuckler requires a lot of different stats to be effective  Charisma powers Panache and can boost saves, while the class also requires DEX (AC, attack rolls and damage) and CON (health), which gives it a fair case of being MAD. You also dont get to do much outside of combat other than use a few skills, since you're going to require a few skills for combat too. A definitive Tier 5 class.

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Kineticist (General) (4.97)*
Show

The Kineticist is a class with quite complex mechanics. But tiers arent about how complex a classs mechanics are, theyre about how versatile and powerful the class is, and its not good news on either front. But good points first  youre going to have great Fortitude saves. You'll have high HP... sometimes. You'll have some class options, both in and outside of combat. And there are some powerful abilities in the class if you dig around enough.

Now, for the bad. Problem enemies include enemies with elemental resistances or immunities or spell resistance, and any of these can really reduce your damage output. Its hard to boost your damage output. You're not affected by common party-wide buffs, like Haste, Prayer, or Bard Song. There aren't really any magic items specifically tailored for the class. Selecting powerful abilities available to a Kineticist often requires selecting underwhelming powers several levels beforehand. Burn, the limiting mechanic of Kineticist, can be difficult to manage, cant be cured outside of rest, and runs out quickly. Youll think youll have high HP, since you have a CON focus, but burn is going to quickly make that dwindle to very low levels.

Overall, its a lot of effort to optimize for whats generally a weak class, earning a spot in Tier 5. 

Further discussion of the class and associated archetypes can be found here


*Spoiler: Vigilante (Brute Archetype) (5.45)*
Show

Do you want a size increase without the nice stat bonuses to offset the penalties you get for increasing size? Do you like getting extra penalties to your stats for your character, just because? Do you want a character that has a chance of attacking your allies, but normal considerations like being a good team member or just general courtesy were holding you back? Well, do I have the archetype for you.

Vigilante is quite a complex class, with many archetypes trading away features in exchange for various upgrades. Brute trades away a lot of these features too, but largely forgets the upgrade part. Worse saves, poorer weapons and armor, a vigilante form that can be unmasked against their will, and while in that form, it has a risk of attacking allies, rather than just enemies. You do have full BAB, a decent amount of skill points and some bonuses to unarmed combat, but there are better ways to get these benefits on a character without risking killing your allies.

Another solid contender for worst Pathfinder archetype, straddling the divide of T5 and T6.

Further information about the class and associated archetypes can be found here

----------


## pabelfly

*Tier 6*

*Spoiler: Shifter (Oozemorph Subtype) (5.54)*
Show

Oozemorph is quite different from regular Shifter, and few of the comments from Shifter apply to Oozemorph.

So, to start with: what's good about Oozemorph? You're permanently in Ooze form, so you gain a lot of nice immunities. Compression lets you squeeze through any hole, which might have some use getting into locked rooms or, I don't know, introducing yourself to the local rodent population. Cut me some slack, I'm struggling to find positives here. Now, problems - you won't be able to stay in humanoid form for long (except at high level), and once you lose humanoid form, you'll be unable to turn back for eight hours. And when you're not in humanoid form, you can't use or hold items, wear equipment, cast spells, or even speak. You can attack, sure, but entering combat without any equipment is not a good idea in a system where gear is expected. This is a solid contender for the worst archetype in the game.

Further discussions about the archetype can be found here

----------


## Kurald Galain

Thank you for starting this project!  :Small Red Face:

----------


## pabelfly

> Thank you for starting this project!


No problem. It will only be as good as the people posting in the threads, and I've seen some great analyses by you so far.

Let me know if there are any major points missing from what's posted so far, if I can trouble you.

----------


## Kurald Galain

Since in the rogue's thread, Unchained Eldritch Scoundrel gets a 3.0 but Chained Eldritch Scoundrel ends up at 3.26, doesn't that mean that a combined Eldritch Scoundrel listing (as in this thread) should be at 3.13?

----------


## pabelfly

> Since in the rogue's thread, Unchained Eldritch Scoundrel gets a 3.0 but Chained Eldritch Scoundrel ends up at 3.26, doesn't that mean that a combined Eldritch Scoundrel listing (as in this thread) should be at 3.13?


I made a more careful note under Eldritch Scoundrel entry.  The main list should be informative but not bogged down in minutiae, I suspect this will be difficult.

----------


## Maat Mons

Since Cleric and Witch wound up with identical scores, I think we should have a death match tie-breaker to see which one is listed above the other.

----------


## pabelfly

Finally got around to writing up summaries for Oracle and Shaman, so any critiques are appreciated.

Still have to write up class summaries for Alchemist, Investigator, and Spiritualist.

----------

